# Luch Info



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi could anyone give me a brief history of Luch watches, what was their quality like etc?

Many Thanks


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

futuristfan said:


> Hi could anyone give me a brief history of Luch watches, what was their quality like etc?
> 
> Many Thanks


I am a fan of their 23 jewel ultra thin movements, which are capable of excellent time keeping. As to history of the company I did a google on 'luch watches' and found a wealth of information in just the first half dozen hits.

Pinched from the company web site .....

*O.J-S.C â€œMinsk Watch Plantâ€*

The history of Open Joint-Stock Company â€œMinsk Watch Plantâ€ had began in 1953 when the decision about the construction of the plant was taken. Just then the foundation was layed to the development of watch industry in the Republic of Belarus.

The main bulk of the plant is the first in Belorussian Soviet Socialist Republic total-prefabricated multi-storeyed production building (1954-56) by architects I.Bovt and N.Shpiguelman.

First ladies wrist watch â€œZariaâ€ was produced the 14th of December 1955.

In 1962 the production of men watches â€œVympelâ€ was opened up.

In 1964 the production of electromechanic watches was organized.

In 1973 the delivery of car clocks was opened up.

In 1974 in the Leipzig exposition the ladies watch â€œLuch-1816â€ with self-winding and calendar was distinguished by gold medal.

In 1978 the name of 60th Anniversary of the Communist Party of Belorussia was promoted to the plant.

In 1980 a part of products was exported to 13 countries including Great Britain, Panama, Syria, Federal Republic of Germany.

Minsk Watch Plant was built with orientation to the delivery of wide range of watches, and already from the delivery of first collection in 1956 the watches of â€œLuchâ€ trademark were in great demand.

During 55 years of its existence the Minsk Watch Plant had proved itself as reliable and stable partner. During this time methods of production were constantly improved, new technologies were digested, modern technical processes were introduced, the plant has constantly increased the volume of production.

The passage to working in condition of market competition, which was taking place in the context of structural rebuilding of the economy during 1995-2000 has slightly slowed down the development of the company. However this operation has allowed the Minsk Watch Plant to reach a new level of quality of development. This have lead to the situation, that at the present time the Minsk Watch Plant is modern automated enterprise with more than one thousand of laborers and is one of leaders by the volume of delivered products in the East Europe region.

Love the translation - Happy Googling. :victory:

Julian (L)


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> futuristfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi could anyone give me a brief history of Luch watches, what was their quality like etc?
> ...


Thanks Julian

How lazy am I will google what I can now.:blush2:


----------

